# Mosquito on Friday morning 12 Feb



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Drove out to take a look. Lake appears locked up as there was zero waves. Nothing but crystal clear ice, just not thick enough yet. I launched a few rocks as far as I could. The first was baseball sized and bounced. The second was softball sized and bounced, but brought up a plume of water. Dog park bay was spotty as was state park marina bay. Sunday or Monday SHOULD be good to go.









Looking from dam (above)










View from dog park lot towards park office (above)










Dog park lot towards the island (above - looking east towards island)










From marina area before launch ramps - looking east. Center of frame is the first rock I threw sitting on ice. (above)










State park marina (above)

A few more days and we should be ok...


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Good to see, thank you for the report!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lee in NEOH said:


> Drove out to take a look. Lake appears locked up as there was zero waves. Nothing but crystal clear ice, just not thick enough yet. I launched a few rocks as far as I could. The first was baseball sized and bounced. The second was softball sized and bounced, but brought up a plume of water. Dog park bay was spotty as was state park marina bay. Sunday or Monday SHOULD be good to go.
> View attachment 202293
> 
> 
> ...


It will not be safe lee your to nice of a guy tell Dan I said hello! It's only safe when watch patrol comes out and says how thick is the ice and most important thing is are u catching anything cause my lazy ass doesn't want to come out unless they are bitting!


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Think SPRING.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> It will not be safe lee your to nice of a guy tell Dan I said hello! It's only safe when watch patrol comes out and says how thick is the ice and most important thing is are u catching anything cause my lazy ass doesn't want to come out unless they are bitting!


LOL.... only thing i'm catching is cold beer!!!! Steady so far... I look to have my limit by about 6 or 7 pm.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice field report & pics... Guess we'll have to give it a couple more days.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Still not ready. Found 2" of ice around all the edges. Ice in the middle of the bays may be more than 2", but my 200 lb. ass aint walking across 2" to get to it.

I'll fish Monday.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Stay put. You better not Lee unless you want to be rescued like the cat at Atwood. Truthfully, In my opinion I don't think it going to happen with the warmer days starting on Monday.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

I think next week will be good all week. Friday will be above 40.... after that, things can get bad fast.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

We need one of these! Looks like they have a new one developed for 2016! 
http://www.thewilcraft.com/


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

any ice reports today? how much snow is on the ice? would like to try it once this week before it goes bad again. thanks


----------



## DaveM97 (Mar 12, 2015)

cement569 said:


> any ice reports today? how much snow is on the ice? would like to try it once this week before it goes bad again. thanks


I was there yesterday very little snow on the ice. I used my spud bar at the edge and it didn't go through. I didn't venture out on the ice. My buddy and I are going tomorrow morning.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks dave, might try it also but its a 45 min. drive for me. maybe someone will give us a recent report


----------

